
GDP of New York metropolitan area is greater than all of Russia - snippetss
https://weeklysnippets.co/2018/01/15/economies-at-the-metropolitan-level/
======
mankash666
Finance related revenues and profits have the most inequality in distribution.
NYC probably also has the highest poverty rate, despite the cold

